# Adjustable reel seats...



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Has anyone used these? I've seen similar seats on British and European surf rods, but I'm wondering how well they grip the blank. Wouldn't the reel and seat shift and rotate out of place after a few casts?



https://capehenrycrfg.com/products/adjustable-reel-seats


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

I have used them and they are quite adequate........they are a bit bulkier then stanard ones though


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I've used the century equivalent. There's also a model made by abu for the UK/mediterranean market that seems popular. My experience with adjustable has been.... adequate... not great, but it's a solution to a problem. No where near as comfortable as a nice trigger seat properly mounted but for 9 dollars you might as well try it out. I suggest putting down a section of shrink tube wherever you intend on having it for it to grab.


----------



## jonrx7 (Oct 15, 2021)

Have you tried these? i think they are boilingtuna.net products.


----------



## Native (Nov 18, 2011)

Surfjunkie said:


> I've used the century equivalent. There's also a model made by abu for the UK/mediterranean market that seems popular. My experience with adjustable has been.... adequate... not great, but it's a solution to a problem. No where near as comfortable as a nice trigger seat properly mounted but for 9 dollars you might as well try it out. I suggest putting down a section of shrink tube wherever you intend on having it for it to grab.


A section of Inner tube might cost less and potentially be more secure than shrink tube, just a thought to consider …


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Sliding reel seats, like the Fuji, are held onto the blank with various clamps such as coasters and hose clamps.


----------

